# sidewalk crew pricing



## readysnowplow (Jun 3, 2009)

anyone know what the going rate for sidewalk guys are? Just laborers basically. No equipment needed. I've been trying to get a good gague as i'm looking for a few good guys.


----------



## gbtl (Dec 15, 2010)

15-18, i mean if they work good


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

around here 12-15 hr


----------



## CecilSnowman (Feb 9, 2012)

10-15 around this way


----------

